# Bought a goat at local auction...what to do?



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

So this past tue, I went to the local auction and purchased a baby male Boer goat. This is the first time I have ever bought one at auction. He looks ok, besides a small cut he had on his front shoulder...More than likely from a bigger goat when they were all pinned together.

My question is, I heard when you bring a new goat to your "group", you need to isolate them for a bit to see if they are sick or not.(not to infect your other group) Is this true and if so how long should I wait? Its been four days and he looks ok, besides being all alone and sad. I also gave him some de-worming, and dipped him for flea's, etc...just in case and cleaned up his wound and its healed these last four days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, it is good to keep a new goat separate. 30 days is a good number to be safe.

The wound on his chest, I hope was not CL.


----------



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

no...it was a scratch... That I am sure of... it was very minor but I was just detailing everything on the blog. It has already healed up after the antibiotic cream I put on it this past tue.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

30 days no nose to nose contact. Which means don't put him right next to the other ones where they can breath on each other. It's very sad and I always feel bad but I would be even more sad if everyone came down sick


----------



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks... sounds like it is 30 days... I was hoping it was a week. He looks sad. But I did separate them. I got 3 areas... One small one on the edge near the cabin(where he is) one huge one right next to that(empty now) and a medium one on the far opposite side(where I put the rest of my group). Every now and then he can hear them when i'm bringing the others snacks or they see me. and he calls for them...and looks and looks for a friend.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

It would be a good idea to test for CAE, CL, and Johne's while he's in quarantine. As long as he's over 6 months old.


----------



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

He looks about two months old.... but good info to know.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ug  You risk a lot buying from a livestock auction. And because he is young, you have a few months before you could even test him for the basics. Longer still for some of the other ailments.


----------



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

So I was reading another blog about this goat that had a lump and now I am worried about mine. The cut I had mentioned earlier on this post has healed up and gone after the 2nd day... But I did notice a bump on him now on the opposite side.. Its on the top of the shoulder blade. I just looked it up and this is not one of the areas were CL should be. And read it could be from shots given before?
When I grabbed him earlier I checked to feel it(the lump) and it just feels like muscle... Am I worrying too much or not? He also does not seem to have this lump on the other side.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I would have a vet lance it and test the pus for CL.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would too. Just because he looks 2 months old doesn't mean he is 2 months. This is the bad thing about auction goats, and no I am NOT bashing you for getting him, but there is no history on him. He might be stunted from lack of feed, minerals or even cocci so he may be older then 2 months. You can not lance it right now, you need to wait till the hair starts to fall off, and that's IF it's even a abscess at all. Right now keep a close eye on him and once it festers (hair falls off) get a sample. It doesn't mean it will be CL but at least you will have a answer and you can come up with a plan of what you wish to do


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do agree.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

Yep. Definitely have it tested.


----------



## capracreek (Apr 5, 2016)

I have to agree I would never bring home a goat from an auction. That is the worst place for picking up a little of everything. I would definitely keep him isolated for a full 30 days completely away from your other goats. Good luck!!!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Need to get a picture of it. Not to so up close that we can tell where the lump is.


----------



## steeplechaser (Sep 21, 2013)

Update. Well I did what everyone(but one) said and took him in to get tested. Vet said "looks like a scratch and they got infected" but spent the extra and had him tested an lump cleaned up an even some antibiotics. Tests came back an they were negative. She told me to relax next time. I'll save my money. 
I've kept him separate this entire time like everyone said. Just in case an everything has been perfect.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Dodged the bullet there.....glad everything turned out well and you have peace of mind.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad it was tested and is negative. 
It is better to be safe than sorry.


----------

